
Use of video games in physical therapy - subnaught
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24232363
======
ThePhysicist
There's [http://www.mirarehab.com](http://www.mirarehab.com) as well, they
built pretty cool games for physio-therapy using Microsoft Kinect. Their CEO
Cosmin Mihaiu is one of the youngest TED fellows (and the first one from
Romania I believe), so make sure to check out his talk as well:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/cosmin_mihaiu_physical_therapy_is_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/cosmin_mihaiu_physical_therapy_is_boring_play_a_game_instead?language=en)

I have worked for a startup in an accelerator program where Mira took part as
well and I think their approach still does not get the attention it deserves
since they have really built something that could have a huge positive impact
on many peoples lives.

------
dmd
I'm confused how this is news. My company[0] and its two dozen or more
competitors have been selling video-game-based commercial rehab robots for 15+
years.

[0] [http://www.interactive-motion.com](http://www.interactive-motion.com)

~~~
DanBC
The subbed article is from 2013. It's research in an area that doesn't seem to
have much research.

You should blog about your company and post it here - it sounds interesting.

